# Toshiba Laptops password problem



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Interesting find will trying to fix a Toshiba laptop that suddenly needed a password to power on.

From the Toshiba Site.


> Document ID: 98082632
> Posted Date: 02/11/09
> Last Updated: 02/24/09
> Operating System:
> ...




So up until the end of 2010 it's covered under warranty


----------

